# Which CX bike to replace tricross?



## PK99 (2 Sep 2011)

I'm taking the cash refund option on my 2011 tricross and looking for a disc braked CX bike to replace it - mainly for rides involving towpath or sustrans tracks and nasty condition on road in winter

So far the Boardman and the new Whyte Charing Cross look attractive options.

Any views on those or other suggestions?

(other bikes Whyte 901 Hard tail mtb & Van nicolas Yukon road bike)


----------



## potsy (2 Sep 2011)

What happened to the Tricross?

If I was buying today it would be the Boardman, am still waiting for the Tricross disc 2012 to see if it's worth the extra.


----------



## PK99 (2 Sep 2011)

potsy said:


> What happened to the Tricross?
> 
> If I was buying today it would be the Boardman, am still waiting for the Tricross disc 2012 to see if it's worth the extra.



All 2011 tricross have been recalled because of a fault in the fork - the brake bosses can break away! 


Replacement forks are available but they are not a good match to the bikes - essentially specialized he bought in a job lot of identical forks.

The offer is new forks for free or refund of purchase price - I've gone for the latter as it is a chance to move up to disc brakes which give a bit more confidence!


Applies to:

*2011 SIRRUS COMP*
*2011 VITA COMP*
*2011 TRICROSS*
*2011 SIRRUS EXPERT*
*2011 VITA EXPERT*
*2011 TRICROSS COMP*
*2011 SIRRUS ELITE*
*2011 VITA ELITE*
*2011 TRICROSS SPORT*
*
*
*
*


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Sep 2011)

I presume the tricross had canti brakes and that you didn't like them? (judging from your confidence comment). 

The CX bike I had was fitted with canti's and I absolutely hated them at first, (to the extent I was going to swop them), but I changed the pads and set them up properly and they were absolutely fine. 

My point is you don't need to throw money at the problem, (unless you want to of course). As long as canti's are set up properly they are fine.

Have you considered THIS. Best value for money you'll find anywhere


----------



## Evil Rabbit (2 Sep 2011)

I have a Boardman CX Team and so far it has been brilliant (on the tracks, towpaths and roads). The disk brakes have been valued on most of the wet days we have had this month. Highly recommended.


----------



## Globalti (3 Sep 2011)

I've been looking at crossers for the last few weeks and I'm first in line to test the 2012 Tricross discs when they come into my LBS. If I get on with that my titanuim Global MTB frame and bits will be going on Ebay.

Mrs Gti is encouraging me to buy one but only because she's actually Imelda Marcos reborn and my bike expenditure gives her carte blanche to spend money on designer footwear....

Edit: been studying that Boardman and it looks super, carbon fork as well. I'm sorely tempted but the big factor that puts me off is the need to buy it from Halfrauds and the possibility that it may need to go back for any repair or warranty work - not that that bothers me but falling into the hands of the Halfrauds muppets would. My alternative is Spesh from Harry Hall in Manchester, an excellent independent bike shop.


----------



## PK99 (3 Sep 2011)

Globalti said:


> I've been looking at crossers for the last few weeks and I'm first in line to test the* 2012 Tricross discs* when they come into my LBS. If I get on with that my titanuim Global MTB frame and bits will be going on Ebay.





any idea when that is in?


----------



## PK99 (3 Sep 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> I presume the tricross had canti brakes and that you didn't like them? (judging from your confidence comment).
> 
> The CX bike I had was fitted with canti's and I absolutely hated them at first, (to the extent I was going to swop them), but I changed the pads and set them up properly and they were absolutely fine.
> 
> ...




I would not get rid of the tricross just because of the canti brakes, but given the opportunity of a low cost upgrade instead of a set of non matching forks it seems sensible and if I'm buying now Disc brakes seem the way to go.


----------



## Alun (3 Sep 2011)

Planet X Uncle John, Pinnacle from Evans, 2012 Mares Cross from Wiggle, Genesis Croix de Fer, all have a disc brake version. There might be a few more CX 2012 bikes with discs as they're now catching up with the UCI ruling.


----------



## david1701 (3 Sep 2011)

genesis day 1 alfine is a bit dearer but has discs and hub gearing which could be dead handy for town or off road stuff


----------



## Evil Rabbit (3 Sep 2011)

Globalti said:


> Edit: been studying that Boardman and it looks super, carbon fork as well. I'm sorely tempted but the big factor that puts me off is the need to buy it from Halfrauds and the possibility that it may need to go back for any repair or warranty work - not that that bothers me but falling into the hands of the Halfrauds muppets would. My alternative is Spesh from Harry Hall in Manchester, an excellent independent bike shop.


It is a valid concern. The Halford's that I bought mine from could not set up the brakes properly. In the end, they called one of the other local branches and someone helped them there who did know the CXs. I now go to that branch and all has been fine.


----------



## Globalti (3 Sep 2011)

PK99 said:


> any idea when that is in?



Towards the end of this month.


----------



## potsy (4 Sep 2011)

Globalti said:


> I've been looking at crossers for the last few weeks and I'm first in line to test the 2012 Tricross discs when they come into my LBS. .



Which one is it Globalti?
I have seen an Apex compact version and a New Tiagra 10 speed triple.

Looks like there has been some downgrading of the 'Sport' though, Sora instead of Tiagra.

http://www.cyclesuk.com/product/Tricross_Sport_Disc_2012_9021-6449-1

http://www.cyclesuk.com/product/Tricross_Elite_Disc_2012_9021-5149-1


----------



## Globalti (5 Sep 2011)

I can't open those links here at work but I have the full specs:

The Specialized Tricross Elite Disc will cost £1200 and will come with Tiagra, a triple 50/39/30 and 10 speed 12-30

The Tricross Sport Disc will cost £900 and will come with Sora, a triple 50/39/30 and 9 speed 12-27

Both have Avid BB5 brakes and as far as I can see the same ali frame and forks.


----------



## potsy (5 Sep 2011)

Globalti said:


> I can't open those links here at work but I have the full specs:
> 
> The Specialized Tricross Elite Disc will cost £1200 and will come with Tiagra, a triple 50/39/30 and 10 speed 12-30
> 
> ...



I was quite disappointed when I saw the spec list tbh, I have Sora on my current bike and would be looking for at least Tiagra on the Tri. 
But, £300 extra seems a lot just for that. Was hoping the Elite would come with BB7's or at least some other upgrades on the 'Sport' 

Makes the Boardman look even better value now.


----------



## Globalti (6 Sep 2011)

Has anybody actually ridden the Boardman and commented on the ride? I've found lots of reviews but still no ride reports. Had a look at one yesterday and it does look tasty, quite a respectable weight too with that carbon fork. But how does it ride?


----------



## Banjo (6 Sep 2011)

Pinnacle Arkose two got a good write up in cycling plus. £999 Shimano 105 stuff, Frame and fork alloy. Tektro Lyra mechanical disc brakes.

looks good as well. 

PS £849 in Evans now. My link


----------



## tincaman (6 Sep 2011)

Globalti said:


> Has anybody actually ridden the Boardman and commented on the ride? I've found lots of reviews but still no ride reports. Had a look at one yesterday and it does look tasty, quite a respectable weight too with that carbon fork. But how does it ride?




Try these links 
Bikeradar
CycleChat


----------



## Globalti (7 Sep 2011)

Hmmm, interesting, thanks. I'd already see the CC thread and that BikeRadar thread makes me feel worried about the BB30 issues. I'm so tempted to give the Boardman a try but in the end think I'd rather buy from Harry Hall than Halfords, so it will be a Specialized.


----------



## Mark Johnson (7 Sep 2011)

i think tricross are great but I think the disc breaks are just good at wet tracks. I love biking and it is my passion so I would like to share a quote here:
"Think of bicycles as rideable art that can just about save the world".

Quote Ocean - FamousQuotations and Inspirational Quotes


----------



## VamP (30 Sep 2011)

I think it's worth waiting until hydraulic brakes make it onto cross bikes. BB5 is just as much of a kerfuffle as cantilevers, and a lot heavier too.

In the meantime look what you can get in the sales, makes the Spesh offerings seem... well, ordinary.

Cube x race pro


----------



## VamP (30 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1529418"]
BB7s are effective, and pretty much fit and forget. Just the occasional twist of the dial. Way better than cantilevers.
[/quote]


True, but the Spesh bikes discussed above come with BB5.


----------



## steve52 (30 Sep 2011)

Evil Rabbit said:


> I have a Boardman CX Team and so far it has been brilliant (on the tracks, towpaths and roads). The disk brakes have been valued on most of the wet days we have had this month. Highly recommended.




+1 nah++++1 im loveing it


----------



## VamP (1 Oct 2011)

[QUOTE 1529421"]
I know, but BB7s are a decent upgrade. Waiting for hydraulics to come as standard isn't the only option.



[/quote]

That makes the the Tricross Elite at £1200 plus the cost of upgrade a very expensive 11+ kg Tiagra equipped bike though.

Much better to look at something like the Saxon Cross, which comes with BB7 as standard and keeps weight to somewhat acceptable 10kg.







I will freely admit to being biased though, as I have never felt canti's to be that much of a limitation.


----------



## theloafer (28 Nov 2011)

steve52 said:


> +1 nah++++1 im loveing it


 only had mine a week ... use work and back so early days but liking it a lot ... more so as i got it from here 2 months old and £200 less +carbon cages+bottle +mudguards thrown in...put rack+bag on myself


----------



## jonathanw (29 Nov 2011)

Genesis Croix de Fer is a good bike. I have the 2011, but the 2012 comes with BB7 discs, or the (Aluminium) Genesis Vapour would be a wee bit lighter, and the 2012 also has disc brakes. There are good deals to be had on the 2011 Croix de Fer

My colleague is looking at the Planet X Carbon (yes, carbon) dirty disco CX bike, but at £1500 I think this is too much for this type of bike


----------



## VamP (30 Nov 2011)

jonathanw said:


> Genesis Croix de Fer is a good bike. I have the 2011, but the 2012 comes with BB7 discs, or the (Aluminium) Genesis Vapour would be a wee bit lighter, and the 2012 also has disc brakes. There are good deals to be had on the 2011 Croix de Fer
> 
> My colleague is looking at the Planet X Carbon (yes, carbon) dirty disco CX bike, but at £1500 I think this is too much for this type of bike


 
I dunno, Dirty Disco looks like good value to me... I guess it depends what premium you place on weight

Realistically, if you're looking for a race bike, then the DD is just about the only disc equipped offering out there that will be competitive. Add a pair of Major Tom's and you're good to race.


----------



## jonathanw (30 Nov 2011)

VamP said:


> I dunno, Dirty Disco looks like good value to me... I guess it depends what premium you place on weight
> 
> Realistically, if you're looking for a race bike, then the DD is just about the only disc equipped offering out there that will be competitive. Add a pair of Major Tom's and you're good to race.


 

Don't get me wrong, it's an awesome looking machine, but as a true CX or tricross replacement it is expensive. Otherwise if I hadn't just bought a road bike, I'd be having one.


----------

